# Hunting Thread



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Baiting is illegal in most states. 

The only ones I know of that it is legal in is OK, KS, TX and FL......I'm in NE


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

You can bait in Missouri but it has to be gone and out of the area 2 weeks before season starts


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

hunter97 said:


> You can bait in Missouri but it has to be gone and out of the area 2 weeks before season starts


So technically you cant bait, because u cant during the season


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

on private land and where I know I'm legal, I'm using sugar beet crush attractant, the deer tear it up

and I'm pretty much ready for deer season, just need to hang my stands & I'm all set. my bows are tuned & dialed in, I'm confident & deadly out to 60yds with my Elite, and I have some sharp Muzzy Trocars and DX-3's in my quiver, shot them out of my bow to check them to be good & theyre dead on w/my fieldpoints so I'm all set.

Now I'm trying to go arrow some hogs for a pre-deer season practice


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

TheHunter831 said:


> Baiting is illegal in most states.
> 
> The only ones I know of that it is legal in is OK, KS, TX and FL......I'm in NE


south georgia where I hunt u can legally have a feeder & use bait, all we have are food plots & mineral attractants though


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

rice bran is also good, it's just like C'Mere Deer


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use Trophy Rock and corn when I do camera surveys in the off season. 

For food plots we plated some beans last week and the land owner/farmer puts in winter wheat some years. We also have a little big of clover here and there.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

It was never legal to bait in the part of SC I live in but they just legalized it statewide this year, never hunted over bait before not sure if I will or not this year


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> rice bran is also good, it's just like C'Mere Deer


Yelp! Deer love it! 




I still hadn't done much.... Went behind the house and took that stand down to change trees and trimmed the area up some...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

It's legal to bait in Arkansas......


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm gonna hunt off public land literally 5 feet from the river. Looking over a cut road right next to a spot in the river where they can drink. So bait may not be necessary. But want something for my field spots and mid wood lot. At least for some does and back straps &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the pour out attractant thatwe've used that works the best is that sugar beet crush, the deer absolutely tear that stuff up!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Attractants are "area" specific (at least I think). I have one farm where they just tear up Lucky Buck. My other property, which isn't as much farm land but more woods, they hardly touch it. The two places are 80 miles apart. Depends on what they're getting and what they're lacking in diet. The one place where Lucky Buck works so well, they don't touch Deer Cane, C'mere Deer, rock salt or the Sugar Beet Crush.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Well went to hang my stand yesterday behind house but couldn't find my safety harness....


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

First chance I get I found a spot I'm going to try to put up a stand on public land.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> It's legal to bait in Arkansas......


But not on Public land ..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

emerson said:


> But not on Public land ..


As many people that has done it you would think it would be lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

had to get 2013 cams for my elite, it was wearing the strings out prematurely, so they sent me new ones, and I just made these flo green /black w/clear serving strings for it, put more green than black in it, almost ready for hunting season now 
and if you go on fb, I have a fb page for my bowstrings now, it's called Resurrection Custom Bowstrings


----------

